# Simple folks tip more?



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't know if it's just me, but I have feeling that I get better tips and more often when I drive people in projects than when I drive wealthy clients in posh suburbs. What is your experience?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes simple folks tip more often.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I think the reason is that they can relate to the jobs where you are paid a min wage and where those little tips make a difference. When people are used to making 100 bucks an hour just by signing into their corporate chat from home, they don't feel like a 2-3 dollar tip is worth anything. I hope that is the reason, and not them just being stuck up and greedy.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Agreed, doesn't surprise me either.

Just yesterday, I pick up a young woman coming from work from a Target, and take her ~ 2 miles home.

She tips me $5 cash- in one's' mind you, for a ride that my pay portion was $3.47!

I also have been tipped on the app on the next day on some rides- so there's that too.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tipping is bad for everyone and should not be encouraged. If you would not do this job on base compensation, the people that tipped you caused you more harm than good by artificially inflating your pay. Due to the artificial inflation of pay, you do not objectively judge whether to continue the gig or pursuit a better opportunity based on the actual profitability of base pay.

If the base pay is bad, tipping someone is literally saying "I'm encouraging you to keep doing this shitty job".


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I am so proud of rideshare and its commitment to serve all people. Such a change from the options before


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Tipping is bad for everyone and should not be encouraged. If you would not do this job on base compensation, the people that tipped you caused you more harm than good by artificially inflating your pay. Due to the artificial inflation of pay, you do not objectively judge whether to continue the gig or pursuit a better opportunity based on the actual profitability of base pay.
> 
> If the base pay is bad, tipping someone is literally saying "I'm encouraging you to keep doing this shitty job".


A good waitresses can make more than a plumber in the right restaurant off of tips.

Tips are earnings based off quality of service.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I completely disagree about tipping making it worse for everyone. I hate this BS how people justify their own greed and penny pinching with higher purpose of make things "right for everyone". People who claim trying to make things right for everyone are the worst, they usually just screw it up for most.

My view, forget about everyone. Make this one guy better off this one time because you can. Period.

That is why I always tip people who do any work for me personally, because I know it makes it better for him.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A good waitresses can make more than a plumber in the right restaurant off of tips.
> 
> Tips are earnings based off quality of service.


Do you tip your plumber or doctor then? Are their quality of service bad?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

My Dr told me not to come back till I lost 30lbs. I didn't tip him.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Do you tip your plumber or doctor then? Are their quality of service bad?


I tip a plumber, but not a doctor. Doctors are overpaid by our inflated scam of insurances.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I completely disagree about tipping making it worse for everyone. I hate this BS how people justify their own greed and penny pinching with higher purpose of make things "right for everyone". People who claim trying to make things right for everyone are the worst, they usually just screw it up for most.
> 
> My view, forget about everyone. Make this one guy better off this one time because you can. Period.
> 
> That is why I always tip people who do any work for me personally, because I know it makes it better for him.


The good deed that plays out in your mind by tipping is nothing but self delusion. He or she should already be compensated fairly for the type of work they are doing. If they are not, the invisible hand of free market will compel that person to find better and more meaningful opportunities. By tipping them, you are doing a disservice to them by interfering with that natural process and are artificially encouraging them to continue their 'bad job' when they would of actively seek out a more meaningful opportunity.



Taksomotor said:


> I tip a plumber, but not a doctor. Doctors are overpaid by our inflated scam of insurances.


how do you define overpaid? Is it an arbitrary number you have in mind? Or are you saying your physical well being is worth less than the amount you have to pay to see a doctor?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, it is completely arbitrary, just how I figure. And yes, my physicals are worth a lot less than what they are charging my insurance for. Besides I only do physicals once every 5 years, because doctors are a waste of time.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Yes, it is completely arbitrary, just how I figure. And yes, my physicals are worth a lot less than what they are charging my insurance for. Besides I only do physicals once every 5 years, because doctors are a waste of time.


I see, in that case you should go be a doctor and you too can enjoy being overpaid as well. Although be warned, I heard it require a certain degree of dedication, talent, and sacrifice that regular folks aren't prepare to give.


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I see, in that case you should go be a doctor and you too can enjoy being overpaid as well. Although be warned, I heard it require a certain degree of dedication, talent, and sacrifice that regular folks aren't prepare to give.


Yeah yeah, all that. I would go, but I have a fear of sick people, they make me sad and depressed. I can't imagine having to listen to their whining every day.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Yeah yeah, all that. I would go, but I have a fear of sick people, they make me sad and depressed. I can't imagine having to listen to their whining every day.


fear not, I'm sure driving Uber has already exposed you and prepare you for this.

It's easy to say i'm not this because of X,Y,Z *insert excuses here*. It's hard to say i'm not at where I want to be in life because of myself. Regardless of the hand your being dealt in life, you could change it, with your own hand.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

You can't.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> You can't.


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)

I was dealt a crap hand - eventually achieved all I ever wanted in life. Still achieving. Onward and upward.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

emdeplam said:


> I am so proud of rideshare and its commitment to serve all people. Such a change from the options before


I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

RodThompson said:


> I was dealt a crap hand - eventually achieved all I ever wanted in life. Still achieving. Onward and upward.


Does it make you happy?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Although be warned, I heard it require a certain degree of dedication, talent, and sacrifice that regular folks aren't prepare to give.


So does consistently receiving tips.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I have feeling that I get better tips and more often when I drive people in projects than when I drive wealthy clients in posh suburbs. What is your experience?


Poor tipping poor, universal law.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Poor tipping poor, universal law.


Perhaps the rich is more likely to have the wisdom to understand tipping does not help the person and instead cause harm


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Perhaps the rich is more likely to have the wisdom to understand tipping does not help the person and instead cause harm


Pfff!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Pfff!


someone tipping you $1,5,10,100, or even $1000 would not change your life. You'll just spend it all and be back at square one. You think you won't but you will. And in the process, it tricks your brain into thinking that what your doing is worth your time because of this unpredictable rewards... If only someone tip me that $100, or $1k again while you waste your life away.

On the other hand, if you actively don't receive tips then it compels you to consider your compensation structure at its face value and if it does not satisfy you, you would be encouraged by the invisible hand of free market to actively improve upon yourself and seek out better opportunity, out of necessity if need be.

One is an encouragement to continuing to participate in what you may consider 'poor pay', while the other is an encouragement to seek out what you are worth.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh man! You must either work in academic institution or governmental agency? 

Tips are not about changing lives or enabling "invisible hands of market". Tips are making someone enjoy an extra few bucks in their pocket. They already chose what they do, and they chose it not because of the stupid tips. But adding tips to it just makes it a nice day for that guy. That is all there is to it.


----------



## RodThompson (Mar 19, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Does it make you happy?


Life makes me happy.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Oh man! You must either work in academic institution or governmental agency?
> 
> Tips are not about changing lives or enabling "invisible hands of market". Tips are making someone enjoy an extra few bucks in their pocket. They already chose what they do, and they chose it not because of the stupid tips. But adding tips to it just makes it a nice day for that guy. That is all there is to it.


If that is what it is, other individuals deserve it equally as much as that person you tip.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

WTF maybe I'm in an alternate universe.

Editing to clarify that the notion that tipping is bad, is outside the realm of the reality that I have lived in for 57 years. Too much for me to make any other comment.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the middle class has always been the best tippers. this is true now and was true years ago when i was delivering pizzas to the rich folk 30 minutes away who would give you coins, then deliver a grinder to the blue collar guy around the block and get $5. 

i've found it to be the same years later doing rideshare.

middle class has to take care of their own. the rich won't all they offer is empty lip service, the poor don't because they can't.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I have feeling that I get better tips and more often when I drive people in projects than when I drive wealthy clients in posh suburbs. What is your experience?


I live in a collage town locals tip better


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> someone tipping you $1,5,10,100, or even $1000 would not change your life. You'll just spend it all and be back at square one. You think you won't but you will. And in the process, it tricks your brain into thinking that what your doing is worth your time because of this unpredictable rewards... If only someone tip me that $100, or $1k again while you waste your life away.
> 
> One is an encouragement to continuing to participate in what you may consider 'poor pay', while the other is an encouragement to seek out what you are worth.


WTF are u talking about.. must be a TROLL


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> someone tipping you $1,5,10,100, or even $1000 would not change your life. You'll just spend it all and be back at square one. You think you won't but you will. And in the process, it tricks your brain into thinking that what your doing is worth your time because of this unpredictable rewards... If only someone tip me that $100, or $1k again while you waste your life away.
> 
> On the other hand, if you actively don't receive tips then it compels you to consider your compensation structure at its face value and if it does not satisfy you, you would be encouraged by the invisible hand of free market to actively improve upon yourself and seek out better opportunity, out of necessity if need be.
> 
> One is an encouragement to continuing to participate in what you may consider 'poor pay', while the other is an encouragement to seek out what you are worth.


One person tipping a few bucks won't change someone's life. Consistently receiving tips of a few dollars can make a difference. 100 probably isn't going to change most people's lives. It could make a difference for some. But $1,000 you're either trolling or have been very fortunate your whole life.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

NWNJ said:


> One person tipping a few bucks won't change someone's life. Consistently receiving tips of a few dollars can make a difference. 100 probably isn't going to change most people's lives. It could make a difference for some. But $1,000 you're either trolling or have been very fortunate your whole life.


How is $1k going to change your life? (Hint: it won't). Giving a extra large fish to a hungry person would likewise not change their life other than feeling less hungry for a few days. What will change your life is acquiring skills that would increase your labor market value.

Hence the phrase "give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Teach a man how to fish and he will have fish to eat forever."

The tip is the fish.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> How is $1k going to change your life? (Hint: it won't). Giving a extra large fish to a hungry person would likewise not change their life other than feeling less hungry for a few days. What will change your life is acquiring skills that would increase your labor market value.
> 
> Hence the phrase "give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Teach a man how to fish and he will have fish to eat forever."
> 
> The tip is the fish.


We aren't talking about buying someone a meal. If you give a fisherman a thousand dollars he might buy better nets or bait. Maybe a cart so he can take his fish to a town further inland where they will sell for more. Maybe put it towards a class to learn a new trade entirely. Hell it might even just go to paying down a debt or as a cushion for if he has a month so he doesn't go into debt in the first place.

It probably won't be enough on it's own to completely change his life but it can certainly speed things along. Especially for someone who is close to living pay check to pay check.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

NWNJ said:


> We aren't talking about buying someone a meal. If you give a fisherman a thousand dollars he might buy better nets or bait. Maybe a cart so he can take his fish to a town further inland where they will sell for more. Maybe put it towards a class to learn a new trade entirely. Hell it might even just go to paying down a debt or as a cushion for if he has a month so he doesn't go into debt in the first place.
> 
> It probably won't be enough on it's own to completely change his life but it can certainly speed things along. Especially for someone who is close to living pay check to pay check.


LOL. Not only $1k but even $100k more than likely won't change that fisherman life. People with poor command of finance tends to be broke/poor and if suddenly acquire a spike in money will blow thru it sooner or later and will be back at square one.Don't believe? Take a look at lottery winners. The vast majority of them end up broke within 10 years and a large percentage within 3 years. We are talking about folks that have suddenly millions. Most think they will do this and that when they earn wealth but the truth is most people don't have this skill. Just like your fisherman example, he will blow that money by the end of month and blame the economy.

Those who can manage their finance well can easily take a one year break if they lose their job because they know to live within their means and invest the rest - your net worth should constantly increase if not your doing something wrong.Some of the richest people alive today have humble origins. While humble origin is certainly a disadvantage but can be overcome if you process the right mindset and skillset, unfortunately most don't have this. If the individual is skillful, he likely wont be in a position where 1k or even 10k will make a meaningful difference to begin with so the money to business upgrade usually doesn't translate to reality.

Don't tip money. Tip knowledge, which is immeasurably more valuable than what you will ever get from money tips.

Do you want the fish today to temporary be satisfied instantly or the skill to fish and be free from hunger for life?


----------



## Fl*C (Mar 13, 2019)

I do find the ones with the least money tip more. I knew a man who ran a Pizza business. His take on this is that rich people get rich by hoarding every dollar. Poorer people do not see where that $5.00 will take them, meaning lack of investment opportunity, unfamiliar with compounded interest, etc. They are most likely to let it go, spending frivolously. I do believe that to be true. He said his delivery drivers always got tipped more in the lower income areas than the ritzier part of town, always. Now, I have done some deliveries beachside in Florida. Many vacationers tip well also. Most of them, not all of them. Just last week, I did a few beachside deliveries. I kid you not, the first tip was $20 cash for four pizzas and the restaurant was 2 miles away from the condominium. The second order was a condo and I was tipped $8.00. Both customers met me at the entrance gate so I didnt have to navigate several stories and gate access. That was awesome. Vacationing beachside doesnt indicate to me these are "less fortunate financially" people. But it does let me know that while on vacation, this other class is a bit more relaxed with their cash.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't tip money. Tip knowledge, which is immeasurably more valuable than what you will ever get from money tips.
> 
> Do you want the fish today to temporary be satisfied instantly or the skill to fish and be free from hunger for life?


In our society, it is the norm to tip service workers for a variety of reasons - not the least of which is an expression of appreciation for good service. Skinflints can always find reasons like you cite above to rationalize their cheapskate ways. What goes around comes around. Karma balances.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't tip money. Tip knowledge, which is immeasurably more valuable than what you will ever get from money tips.


????? Here's some knowledge: _tomorrow will suck just as much as today did, but enjoy your food. _

The next time you're at a strip joint, tell the girl you're going to tip her in knowledge and see how much she pays attention to you.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Yes, it is completely arbitrary, just how I figure. And yes, my physicals are worth a lot less than what they are charging my insurance for. Besides I only do physicals once every 5 years, because doctors are a waste of time.


Until you need one to save your sorry ass... _just sayin'_


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

blondebaedc said:


> ????? Here's some knowledge: _tomorrow will suck just as much as today did, but enjoy your food. _
> 
> The next time you're at a strip joint, tell the girl you're going to tip her in knowledge and see how much she pays attention to you.


Why would I be at a strip joint? I do not possess the knowledge that would satisfy those who makes a living off their bodies...


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I find on food orders the rich areas around here are super cheap or just fee entitled.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I find on food orders the rich areas around here are super cheap or just fee entitled.


Logically it would be the ones demanding a voluntary tip being entitled and not the one that didn't provide the tip.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

cangold said:


> WTF are u talking about.. must be a TROLL


Yes. Or they live in some alternate universe in their own head. He/she/it does live in another country. Read some of their other posts and you'll see what I mean. But I'm glad he/she/it is the only one here with such BS posts because it could be 100 or 1000 more like he/she/it doing so !!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I cannot figure it out with the tips. Some days, 10-15 trips, not a single tip! Next day 10 rides - 9 tips! And I am trying to understand if there is anything I did or didn't do that correlates with the tip or no tip. I can't place it.

Sometimes I am really nice and we as much as spend another minute with the rider finishing our conversation cause we don't want it to end. No tip. Or good tip.

Other times I am just sitting there not a word, just happy to get him/her off my car. Good tip. Or no tip.

Sometimes I load their 100 grocery bags into my trunk and then help them unload and carry it up on the porch. No tip. Or tip.

Sometimes they have to walk a block to find me, cause I missed their location, with laggage. Then they leave the car and try to wipe the seat cause they are worried they left a smudge. Good tip. Or no tip.

It is just freaking random, and it makes me think that tipping is not so much about me and my service as it is about that person, his values, his beliefs, his attitude.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> It is just freaking random, and it makes me think that tipping is not so much about me and my service as it is about that person, his values, his beliefs, his attitude.


I think you have figured it out. Random. Don't rely on getting them. Don't expect them. It's kind of like the weather. Some days it's to your liking and some days not. But the fact is there is nothing that you can do to change it.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Absolutely. I get the majority of my tips from regular folks, or even people I would judge as lower income. It's just anecdotal as I'm a relatively new driver, but I drive in Seattle and quite a bit in the Amazon zone, and I have NEVER received a tip when picking up or dropping off from Amazon buildings. Not once.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> someone tipping you $1,5,10,100, or even $1000 would not change your life. You'll just spend it all and be back at square one. You think you won't but you will. And in the process, it tricks your brain into thinking that what your doing is worth your time because of this unpredictable rewards... If only someone tip me that $100, or $1k again while you waste your life away.
> 
> On the other hand, if you actively don't receive tips then it compels you to consider your compensation structure at its face value and if it does not satisfy you, you would be encouraged by the invisible hand of free market to actively improve upon yourself and seek out better opportunity, out of necessity if need be.
> 
> One is an encouragement to continuing to participate in what you may consider 'poor pay', while the other is an encouragement to seek out what you are worth.


So we should pay everyone a pittance so they'll do better?

But then if they do better (make more money) wouldn't we have to pay them less so they do better? And...how does this work again?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So we should pay everyone a pittance so they'll do better?
> 
> But then if they do better (make more money) wouldn't we have to pay them less so they do better? And...how does this work again?


it does not seem you comprehend the essence of my post. You are paid what the labor market will offer. If you seek higher pay, get the skill that the market desire. Being overly compensated for a non-valuable skill does not provide you incentive to improve yourself.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I have received far more $10 tips in trailer parks than any mansions. There are the occasional big tippers, but in general people that receive tips, give tips. There should be no surprise in any of this. Give me a busboy, bartender or stripper any night over a snowflake from Belair.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Tipping is bad for everyone and should not be encouraged. If you would not do this job on base compensation, the people that tipped you caused you more harm than good by artificially inflating your pay. Due to the artificial inflation of pay, you do not objectively judge whether to continue the gig or pursuit a better opportunity based on the actual profitability of base pay.
> 
> If the base pay is bad, tipping someone is literally saying "I'm encouraging you to keep doing this shitty job".


Wait, so we shouldn't tip servers, either, as that is just inflating their income and misleading them? Just silly if you're serious.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I turned down an $8 cash tip back before we had in-app tipping. My pax was a young female working as a motel maid. I don't EVER turn down tips, but this was an exception to that rule. Bless her for trying. That is like an entire hour's pay for her.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Once a Wallgreens Janitor pax offered $2 cash tip to me. I really didn’t want to accept, but I taught he could be pissed off, so I took it. 
How could most the pax not tip even a single dollar? It’s a shame in my opinion.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fuges said:


> Wait, so we shouldn't tip servers, either, as that is just inflating their income and misleading them? Just silly if you're serious.


Yes, you shouldn't. If the pay is too low where it causes the staff to leave, unable to sustain business operations then the employers will be compelled to raise wages without reliance on tips.

Do you not want or want others to have a consistent predictable income? If so, don't tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi @AveragePerson . I agree with you 100% about the invisible hand of the free market. However there is such a thing as human decency and appreciation for good service provided. This kind of "charity" is way better than anything "provided" by the government, so in my estimation it is a worthy act.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> I cannot figure it out with the tips. Some days, 10-15 trips, not a single tip! Next day 10 rides - 9 tips! And I am trying to understand if there is anything I did or didn't do that correlates with the tip or no tip. I can't place it.
> 
> Sometimes I am really nice and we as much as spend another minute with the rider finishing our conversation cause we don't want it to end. No tip. Or good tip.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's random. I've never found a pattern.





forrest m said:


> WTF maybe I'm in an alternate universe.
> 
> Editing to clarify that the notion that tipping is bad, is outside the realm of the reality that I have lived in for 57 years. Too much for me to make any other comment.


It's outside of everyone's reality.


----------

